# True 4K TV's ????



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

According to the 4K Coalition in order to be considered 4K the following must be present:
HDMI 2.0
HDCP 2.2
4:4:4 Color
18GB
60 FPS

Does anyone know what Make and Models on the market actually meet these specs?

Some exciting times to come this last quarter of the year with the release of 4K players.
Also I noticed the other day that Dish was advertising a new 4K Joey they will be releasing...oddly they did not mention anything about a 4K Hopper.
Looking forward to who releases new 4K projectors and what type of price points they will be.
And what about that rumored new PS4 version release...will it happen...and if so will it stream or play 4K discs?
:bigsmile:


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

For me True 4K will be a TV that can do the New UHD Blu-Ray Standard. So that will be 2160p, the chosen color standard, the chosen HDR standard and up to 48/60 FPS. 4:4:4 color is a hugh waste of space on a disc. 

So right now since we do not know the standard, no TV's right now are a true 4K display. I will not be buying my main TV until we get a standard. Any tv I get now will just be a great TV for the old DVD/Bluray standard.


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

phillihp23 said:


> According to the 4K Coalition in order to be considered 4K the following must be present:
> HDMI 2.0
> HDCP 2.2
> 4:4:4 Color
> ...


What do you mean precisely by _"the 4K Coalition?"_ Can you provide a quoted authoritative reference for your claims? Context is vital to understanding specific technical discussions, performance specifications, and application.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Alan Brown-Disregard the specs as being from anyone particular. Not looking for technical argument. 
If anyone knows of any tv's on the market with the specs I noted please advise, much appreciated.


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

phillihp23 said:


> Alan Brown-Disregard the specs as being from anyone particular. Not looking for technical argument.
> If anyone knows of any tv's on the market with the specs I noted please advise, much appreciated.


I'm not seeking any argument. I just want correct information. There's no shortage of mistaken information assertively posted in public forums that leads to confusion and speculation on useless issues. Providing authoritative quotes is a positive service in a venue burdened by frequent misremembering, misinterpretation, and misinformation.


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

phillihp23 said:


> If anyone knows of any tv's on the market with the specs I noted please advise, much appreciated.


I think I answered that question already. The 4K standard is not set so no T.V. on the market will be true 4K. The new standard will be backwards compatible the same way you can play a DVD on a Black and White TV. Any TV today is a great TV that will play the current standard. Sony's HDR TV will only play Sony HDR content. TV's with Dolby Vision will only play Dolby Vision HDR.
As of now we do not know who will win the HDR standard.

And this is just one part of the standard. 

The question of which TV should I buy right now to play future 4K stuff comes up all the time and the answer is always "none, we have to wait"

It's like asking years ago "should I buy HDDVD or Blu-ray" but now the new standard could be 30 different standards that are floating around in different tvs or most likely a standard that no tv on the market has.

As soon as UHD Blu-ray standards are set we will see the first set of future proof tv's for the next 10 years.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I think the "4K Coalition" which is mentioned here, is actually what is called "UHD Alliance", right? 
I might be wrong, but this is what I thought when reading this thread.

Samsung, Netflix, and Disney joined this coalition for 4K future. See link here. 

As was mentioned, earlier, no true 4K tv exists at present from what I can tell.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

tripplej- that is my impression in regard to TV's also, no true 4k UHD TV's are currently available.
Actually when I mentioned the 4k coalition I was referring to the 4K HD Blu Ray Coalition which has solidified the format and standard for 4K HD Blu Ray's. The UHD Alliance is another group which is working together in regard to movie production, and product development.

The specs I mentioned above are listed on some technology articles as the minimum standard for 4K UHD. Along with the H.265 codec and 2160 which is the approved content format. Of course these standards are not to say that different manufacturers will not produce technologies in TV's or Players by different names to process the material. While TV's may be put on the market with lower specs it probably wouldn't be wise to purchase them as you would not be able to utilize the higher spec 4k UHD blu ray material.

I am still trying to find the article that I read the other day that broke down the different specs that you should ensure a new tv has in order to utilize 4k UHD Bluray that contain the higher specs.

In another funny moment I was in a un-named box store the other day and asked if they had any information on a release availability date for True 4k UHD Blu ray players and they said they are already out and pointed to some 4k upscale players...I just laughed... Not to mention all the people who bought so called 4K TV's and will try and hook up a true 4K player when they are released...only to be shocked when they don't work..:gulp:


Here are some links in regard to Ultra HD 4K..

http://arstechnica.co.uk/gadgets/2015/05/ultra-hd-blu-ray-spec-confirmed-4k-at-high-frame-rates-10-bit-colour/

http://www.extremetech.com/computing/205593-ultra-hd-blu-ray-standard-finalized-4k-support-hdr-digital-bridge-sharing

http://www.4kshooters.net/2015/01/09/panasonic-4k-blu-ray-player-ultra-hd-blu-ray-discs-details-from-ces-2015/

http://www.tomsguide.com/us/4k-tv-explained,news-17877.html

http://www.techradar.com/us/news/video/blu-ray/4k-blu-ray-spec-confirmed-get-your-shiny-ultra-hd-discs-this-year-1293544


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Here's a pretty good article on what to look for in new 4k UHD hardware...

http://www.anandtech.com/show/9152/futureproofing-htpcs-for-the-4k-era-hdmi-hdcp-and-hevc


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Heres another decent article...

http://www.digitaltrends.com/home-theater/ultra-hd-blu-ray-specs-dates-and-titles/


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

Sweet clarity!:clap:


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Good links and thanks for the clarification.

I, personally will wait for at least another 3 or 5 years to see what will happen with 4K or 8K or whatever it is that is available at that time as well as wait for all the standards to play out as well. 

I am very content with 1080p and for me, I can wait it out.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

:sweat:


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

tripplej said:


> Good links and thanks for the clarification.
> 
> I, personally will wait for at least another 3 or 5 years to see what will happen with 4K or 8K or whatever it is that is available at that time as well as wait for all the standards to play out as well.
> 
> I am very content with 1080p and for me, I can wait it out.


I would think that 4K and 8K will have the same standard, the same way DVD and Blu-ray had the same standard. I believe VHS also used the same standard. The only thing that changed was the resolution.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

While I consider myself above average in relation to the average joe in the tech field I claim to be nothing close to an expert or specialist. Sometimes I start a conversation on one of these sites and the responses are so literal and technical that it makes me not want to even try to have conversations and learn more....

For example a tech article on UHD i was reading the other day resulted in like 15 pages of comments blasting the use of the phrase UHD. ( nothing to do with me, I didnt comment at all) While the article clearly articulated that general commercial UHD is considered one resolution and in the professional commercial world ( thats dummed down talk) the resolution of UHD is another.
On white paper one is referred to as UHD-1 and the other UHD-2. Certain individuals commenting just wouldn't let go of the technicality factors. Basically the article was high jacked and any relevant discussion was shadowed by negativity over the phrase UHD. 

Anyway didn't mean to get a little jumpy at ya Alan Brown. I tend to converse dummed down. Just like to converse on HTS and learn new things.


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

phillihp23 said:


> While I consider myself above average in relation to the average joe in the tech field I claim to be nothing close to an expert or specialist. Sometimes I start a conversation on one of these sites and the responses are so literal and technical that it makes me not want to even try to have conversations and learn more....
> 
> For example a tech article on UHD i was reading the other day resulted in like 15 pages of comments blasting the use of the phrase UHD. ( nothing to do with me, I didnt comment at all) While the article clearly articulated that general commercial UHD is considered one resolution and in the professional commercial world ( thats dummed down talk) the resolution of UHD is another.
> On white paper one is referred to as UHD-1 and the other UHD-2. Certain individuals commenting just wouldn't let go of the technicality factors. Basically the article was high jacked and any relevant discussion was shadowed by negativity over the phrase UHD.
> ...


I understand, and appreciate your persistence.


----------

